# Mon IBOOK G4 se bloque



## numeric35 (5 Décembre 2009)

Mon ibook se bloque de façon aléatoire (tout se fige sur l'écran). Je suis obligé de l'éteindre puis de le rallumer. Ca repart pour un tour et hop çà se bloque à nouveau (après une durée de fonctionnement complètement aléatoire). Un collègue de travail a testé tous les éléments matériels un à un (mémoire...) : rien d'anormal. J'ai réinstallé TIGER... et le problème recommence. Quelqu'un a t-il déjà eu le problème ? Serait-ce la carte mère qui flanche ?


----------



## Mac in alpes (12 Décembre 2009)

salut , j ai exactement le meme probleme mais moi j ai cerné le airport , mais je sais pas comment faire pour savoir si la carte est encore en bon etat


----------



## numeric35 (13 Décembre 2009)

Je ne sais vraiment pas d'où çà vient et visiblement personne n'a d'idée...

La plantage a l'air complètement aléatoire. Il peut intervenir 10mns après avoir allumé le portable et aussi bien après plusieurs heures. C'est incompréhensible.

Je vais essayer de voir effectivement en déconnectant la carte airport.


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Décembre 2009)

A l'iBook G4, je connais j'en ai 2, alors il y a plusieur problème possible

- Chipset Graphique soudée en BGA qui se décolle
- Problème de la puce qui gère l'alim (si c'est un entre 800 et 1.25)
- Connecteur Airport qui làche (sur les dernier modèle)

ans tout les cas il faut mettre une calle, j'ai déjà mis 3 cales dans un seul et même iBook et ça fonctionne !


----------



## numeric35 (16 Décembre 2009)

Euh... comment çà mettre une cale ? Je ne percute pas... Sinon même en travaillant avec la carte Airport désactivée çà plante...


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Décembre 2009)

La cale sert au soudure des puce ou de la carte graphique de bien faire contact avec la carte mère. Car l'iBook G4 chauffent trop ce qui faut que les composants se dessoudent et entrainement de mauvias contact, notamment la carte graphique (car soudé en BGA)

Voila


----------



## kertruc (16 Décembre 2009)

Mon iBook faisait des kernnel panic à répétition, jusqu'à ce que je mette une cale sur la carte Airport.

Autre solution, désactiver la carte si tu ne te sers pas du Wifi (ça je ne suis pas sûr que ça suffise).

Fais une petite recherche ici, tu trouveras le post sur cette cale avec le mode opératoire (c'est chiant, faut le démonter).


----------



## numeric35 (5 Février 2010)

C'était tout simplement la barrette de 1Go rajoutée qui était défaillante. Une fois changée çà marche de nouveau.


----------



## dapi (17 Mars 2010)

kertruc a dit:


> Fais une petite recherche ici, tu trouveras le post sur cette cale avec le mode opératoire (c'est chiant, faut le démonter).



Bonjour

J'ai des problème de Kernel Panic sur mon iBook, peu tu me donner le lien pour cette cale, il n'apparaît pas dans ton message.

Merci


----------



## dapi (18 Mars 2010)

J'ai trouvé les liens, et j'ai fait la manip, pour l'instant ça marche.

Voici des liens pour la réparation
Démontage de l'iBook.
Installation de la cale.


----------



## blaisoth (20 Mars 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> A l'iBook G4, je connais j'en ai 2, alors il y a plusieur problème possible
> 
> - Chipset Graphique soudée en BGA qui se décolle
> - Problème de la puce qui gère l'alim (si c'est un entre 800 et 1.25)
> ...



la puce qui gère l'alim, c'est la PMU ? où la trouve-t-on ?


----------



## -oldmac- (21 Mars 2010)

Oui c'est la PMU mais aussi c'est un autre puce (mais elle dépend aussi de la PMU) cette puce est la Vreg.

Plus d'info içi http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/tips/iBookG4_vreg_repair/ibookG4_vreg_repair.html

Mais peut être pourrais tu nous dire quel est la panne de l'iBook


----------



## blaisoth (21 Mars 2010)

Pour la panne :
http://forums.macg.co/ibook-et-powerbook/pmu-defaillante-300210.html


Ma Vreg ne présente pas de défaut de soudure (apparemment). Quel est le rapport entre ce chipset graphique et la PMU ?
C'est vrai que ce composant est souvent cité dans les pannes avec ventilateur à fond au démarrage mais est-il possible qu'un défaut de soudure empêche un redémarrage pendant un fonctionnement normal ?

En ce moment, il a un CD dans le combo et je ne réussis plus du tout à démarrer. (un rapport ?)


----------



## -oldmac- (22 Mars 2010)

Justement le rapport du problème de redémarrage est que la carte mère chauffe et se plie (de 1 ou 2 mm) mais suffisamment pour détruire à la longue les soudures de la Vreg. souvent ça ne se voit pas à l'il peut être un bout de carton pour forcer dessus ou un coup de décapeur thermique. Le rapport avec la cg y'en a pas réellement. Le seul truk c'est que les blocage et les ligne de couleur peuvent venir de la Vreg


----------

